# A good reason to eat tofu sparingly



## Warrigal (Jun 10, 2015)

Or else drink more water with it.


> *Doctors remove 420 kidney stones 'caused by excessive TOFU'*
> 
> *DOCTORS were forced to remove 420 kidney stones with forceps during surgery that lasted more than two hours.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Kadee (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for info DW I used to use Soy milk as I preferred the taste to milk,however I developed many nodules in my thyroid The specialist I see explained to me that there are big ?? If soy is responsible for the thyroid problems. I have to see a specialist every 6 months to keep and eye on it , I had one biopsy which was free of any nasties.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 10, 2015)

Not many soy products for me these days, so no risk of kidney stones. What an awful thing.  That seems like a very extreme case.  Drinking plenty of water is essential no matter what.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 11, 2015)

If it was indeed gypsum tofu, wouldn't it be the calcium sulphate and NOT the protein that caused the stones? Otherwise, wouldn't we be seeing all these high-protein diet types like bodybuilders having problems?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 11, 2015)

I think you are right Phil. The excess calcium may not be excreted if there is not enough water passing through the kidneys.
Given that old people tend not to drink enough, that could be another reason to use tofu sparingly.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2015)

My goodness! Just when I was thinking of adding tofu to my diet, never having eaten it more than once in my life. Hmmmm, Maybe just occasionally and with plenty of water!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 11, 2015)

I have some calcification of the arteries so gypsum tofu is not something I will be taking up. 
I'm much too fond of dairy products as it is.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 11, 2015)

Easy for me, I hate it.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 11, 2015)

Tofu doesn't like me anyway, so, no miss, no foul.  I've been familiar with some negatives of it for a while now, so I marked it off my list years ago as source for protein or any nutritional benefit.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Easy for me, I hate it.




Ironic. :wink:


----------

